# purebread cream GSD?



## jsmarsh25 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi everybody. Obviously I'm new here, I'm supposed to go pick up our puppy on Saturday, but I'm starting to grow concern that she is not purebread do to the cream coat she has. The breeder says she is full akc registered, she has the mother on site, and the pedigree information for the father who is supposed to be from the true german bloodlines? anyways, here's some pictures of the puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like a flame point himi!

What is the pedigree? Looks like he's a white.


----------



## jsmarsh25 (Jan 22, 2014)

i'm not real sure. Here's the link to the pennswoods add i found them on. AKC reg. German Shepherd puppies!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She could be purebred, but an AKC pedigree is no guarantee of quality just a good faith statement that two purebred dogs were mated and produced a purebred puppy.


----------



## jsmarsh25 (Jan 22, 2014)

here's the mother and father


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is "possible". White is a recessive masking gene. If both parents carry the gene for white, the offspring can be white.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Might just be a funky colored/shaped White GSD. It's cute. As Jocoyn stated, there's nothing to being "AKC", it's just a registry that dogs are on that say they are PB. There are "bad" breeders are touting Golden-Doodles as PB AKC Dogs just because they come from a PB, AKC Golden and an AKC Poodle. They are nothing more than mixed breed pups....

Not saying your pup isn't going to be all that and a bag of chips, but don't put all your faith in the AKC label.

Do you have the father's pedigree?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Just in case you didn't know, it is possible for a litter to have two different sires. I used to have two sibling dogs that looked completely different- one had a pointer/lab father and the other had a border collie father. You'll probably be able to tell if your pup looks like a GSD as she gets older.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask them to send you a copy of hte parents AKC registration. Maybe you can find the white in there.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooo cute...

I can only imagine how gorgeous you are going to be as an adult. I hope we 'll get to see many more pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have access to the breeder him/herself or is this via the internet / broker?


----------



## GS lover13 (Apr 23, 2020)

jsmarsh25 said:


> Hi everybody. Obviously I'm new here, I'm supposed to go pick up our puppy on Saturday, but I'm starting to grow concern that she is not purebread do to the cream coat she has. The breeder says she is full akc registered, she has the mother on site, and the pedigree information for the father who is supposed to be from the true german bloodlines? anyways, here's some pictures of the puppy.
> View attachment 170377
> 
> 
> View attachment 170385


I also have a cream German Shepard. She is full bred and both parents registered. They are beautiful and so different. I’m going to attach pics from when I first got her to now. Their ears will dip up after a while, it just depends. My girl was a born today lol which is why her name is Echo.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

2014 thread. OP has been gone for a long time.


----------

